# EB/MM Lawsuit complete......



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

From the EB/MM forum:
"As you may know, Ed Roman has been advertising for sale on his website an unauthorized copy Petrucci guitar and left hand copy Petrucci bodies http://www.edromanguitars.com/guitar...trucci_ern.htm . Ed Roman aslo advertised repainted OLP guitars as EBMM axis guitars. 

Our opinion is that this was an infringment on the legal rights of Ernie Ball, Inc. and John Petrucci. We contacted Mr. Roman and a settlment has been reached:

1. Ed Roman must remove from his website all references to any and all EBMM products and designs. Ed Roman also cannot say anything at all about Ernie Ball or Music Man, or EBMM guitars or basses on his website, or anywhere on the Internet , or by other public communication. [Ed Roman has already removed the link to the EBMM main page on his website and has taken out the negative references to EBMM on the OLP custom page.]

2. Ed Roman cannot from make or sell any copy EBMM guitars, including copies of the John Petrucci Signature Model; 

3. Ed Roman cannot sell new EBMM guitars, and can only sell used trade-ins; 

4. Ed Roman must post an apology to EBMM and John Petrucci for making and advertising the copy Petrucci guitars and bodies.

Another famous victory for the EBMM team. Thanks to Blackspy and others for pointing out these issues. We are on top of it and have been working on this problem, among other things."


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> From the EB/MM forum:
> "As you may know, Ed Roman has been advertising for sale on his website an unauthorized copy Petrucci guitar and left hand copy Petrucci bodies http://www.edromanguitars.com/guitar...trucci_ern.htm . Ed Roman aslo advertised repainted OLP guitars as EBMM axis guitars.
> 
> Our opinion is that this was an infringment on the legal rights of Ernie Ball, Inc. and John Petrucci. We contacted Mr. Roman and a settlment has been reached:
> ...


That does not sound like an "settlement" to me. Roman was told what to do and he did it.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds like he got off easy!! The crook.

CT.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The settlement was probably that they didn't sue his ass off.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> The settlement was probably that they didn't sue his ass off.


Yeah, Ed Roman appears to be quite the p**ker.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I've read a couple Ed Roman threads on HCF and they shure are knee slappers.
He is definatly hated on big time


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

He got off a lot easier than he deserves.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He gets flamed on _*thegearnet*_ more than Gibson QC and '79 Strats.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

2 years ago, at NAMM, a guy I know gave him some boots to the ass, and bitch slapped him abit just for fun. He deserved worse, but nothing any of us could do is as bad as what he has done to himself already................


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

well good for Ed, it is time he got his rewards.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

As Nelson on The Simpsons would say, "_Ha_ ha!"


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

That guys stupid...


----------

